# Things for Americans to know about NZ



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Since it seems the forum has been busy lately with a handful of interested fellow Americans, I thought it might be helpful to point out some of the things you may not have thought about, may not know to ask, might not have considered, etc.

Depending on where you are coming from you will either LOVE the weather immediately or struggle to adapt for the first year. I came from N California, my last 5 years were in Sacramento, where it gets *hot* during the summer, and winters are pretty mild, if they happen at all. Maybe 4 to 6 big storms, it pours non stop for 3 days, then nothing (unless it floods). The climate here in NZ, from one island to the next are pretty different: the N Island is definitely warmer year round, but seems to get some gnarly storms that blow over it; it gets cold enough to snow at times, but rarely does (altho it can); some areas get tornadoes, not the giant suck spouts the US gets, but smaller ones that can and do cause damage. Areas there have active volcanoes, which can affect the surrounding weather systems, eg. vog (volcano fog, lovely eery stuff)... during the summer it is more humid than the S Island, but definitely nothing like East Coast (US) humidity... this is more mild and pleasant. The S Island is prone to being colder. All of NZ is the closest land mass to Antarctica and during winter the S Island gets the brunt of the polar blasts from there, and the N Island gets the left-overs. To me, I thought I was going to freeze to death my first year. I brought my CA winter clothes, which is what I wear during the summer here  If you are used to the cold, it won't be a biggie; I'd just never seen my breath INDOORS before! Central heating does not exist, the modern equivalent here are heatpumps, which are mounted high up on a wall usually in a main living area and deliver heat from slats that are adjustable. Other areas of where you live will probably need space heaters, or ceramic wall heaters to be comfortable in. No biggie if you know ahead of time, and remain aware of your energy consumption as power can be pricey here. Other than winter, I have found all others seasons to be basically comfortable and pleasant...there is much more wind here than I was used to, but it's to be expected living on an island.. some areas are *much* windier by virtue of their geography and location (Wellington is notoriously windy).

Shopping choices will be significantly pared down compared to the average US store in a medium sized city. There simply is not the production of items in a country this small, and importing is not especially cheap. You won't find row upon row of the same thing made by a dozen different companies. Nope, not here. Know that up front and you won't be surprised.

They do not have rows of tomato sauce like we have here (read: pureed tomato), Italian/latino based cooking is nothing like it is in the US, so they don't have the same sorts of essentials (makes sense). They do have tomato sauce but it is something more similar to ketchup, it is in fact, kiwi ketchup and its called tomato sauce. If you want pureed tomato (sauce) you *will* find it, just not a million cans of it.  I get cans of diced tomatoes by the case when they're on sale and just immersion blend them into my own sauce.

Things you might unknowingly miss (like I did): mexican and (good) chinese food!; graham crackers, grape jelly, rice a roni, hamburger helper--boxed "sides" in general do not exist here. If you are making dinner, your starch is going to be something you've prepared 100%: noodles, rice, or a potato, bread. This is definitely not a bad thing, it just adds an extra step/thought process to meal planning which can make time management important when executing dinner. Fresh food choices will be based on what is seasonally available, unless you want to pay $9lb for tomatoes in winter... exotic cooking seasonings may be limited depending on your region... there are almost no basic supplies for mexican food here, and altho there are chinese markets, a lot of stuff is frozen, not fresh, so the taste isn't quite there... again, this is in Chch (the 2nd largest city in NZ), Auckland and Welly may have better stuff. 

In the US we have access to such a huge variety of choice that it can be really, really shocking when you first get here. You will find as time goes by that you adjust little by little, and will get to a point where it's a total non-issue. You'll go through all sorts of emotions during your first year, if you come when the weather is amazing, you'll probably be euphoric, as winter sets in it will turn to distress and possible regret ... I believe this will happen to even the best of us--it is simply a stage we go through in adjusting to life without the easy comforts of US style living. Again, it doesn't mean NZ failed us, just that the culture here has different styles of dealing with the environment and weather, and it's not as "one touch to fix it" as we're used to the in the US. So, expect to feel all sorts of things when you first arrive. No amount of psychological planning will completely erase the sticker shock and culture shock you will have at first, but just keep in mind it is simply because your mind is referencing everything against a US based foundation. Think of it in terms of 2 boats: a huge modern yacht with all the trimmings, and a small jet boat with just the basics--both have power, both accomplish their tasks, but at entirely different speeds, and entirely different mechanisms. The jet-boat will deliver you what the yacht can: transportation on the sea, great views, wind in your air excitement, etc., but not at the speed, or spaciousness, or added glitz of the yacht. If you just enjoy being on the water, you'll be happy with either boat, if you enjoy being on the water AND having an intimate and up close experience with the land, well, you're going to get a LOT closer to the hidden lagoons and shores with the jet-boat...


----------



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm really happy you wrote this, Kim. I know there are a lot of us still in the research stage and depending on where you are from in the US, some of these issues are deciding factors. When we were talking before we compared how I don't have very many fancy options in OK while you were practically spoiled in CA. It would make more sense... CA is more populated and in a good location (minus the San Andreas fault line lol). 

While I was reading this, I naturally started comparing my current life with that of what you experience (and I'm full aware you covered the highlights and not every detail) but from what it sounds like, my current situation is not far off! I have to say though, that Oklahoma was recession proof a couple of years back and things here are far less expensive than the East and West coast. An example: a 3 bed, 2 bath, home brand new would run about $200,000 or below in most cities. So this unfortunately is going to be my biggest struggle. I'm used to getting every bang for my buck, but my husband and I are going to save all that we can prior to the move to lessen the shock. Plus, we've seen it, experienced it, and didn't think it was too bad, so if we just keep that poor-man mentally (which we do here anyways) I think it would be good, and I recommend others to think about this too. If you don't have your finances in order, your experience will be awful. Plan, plan, plan!

As for weather, I have to chuckle. I look forward to it. We experience such drastic weather here... 112 degrees F in the summer (not an exaggeration, thanks global warming!) and in the negatives in the winter. It sleets, ices, snows, it's WINDY all the stinking time--just yesterday, I almost drove off the highway after a big gush knocked into my SUV--we obviously have tornadoes... everyone heard of the Moore one we had in May? Barely missed my brother's house. Fog? Yes. Spring mostly. Rain? When it rains, it rains hard and hails... The only one I haven't experienced is volcano fog. So as you can imagine, I'm ready for the beautiful weather. I don't mind the cold, I just throw on layers on layers! 

Ah, yes, but I know there are people who do not experience this kind of weather and will be in for a shock in NZ. I suggest bringing a bunch of winter clothes with you, blankets, coats, etc. with you. If you hate sweaters, get used to it! I also picked up a DIY "green home" book and it has ways of adding insulation to the house yourself. Of course, it all depends on what is available in NZ. I would also get a rental or home with a wood burning stove. They are very efficient, cheap, and have a ton of character. You can also cook on top of most models! Do research, find some tips and tricks before you head over!

As for the food choices... this isn't a bad thing. Not being spoiled is a good thing, remember that. Yes, I know some people hate cooking and hate how much time you have to put into it. I used to hate it until I HAD to change my diet. I was basically killing myself with all the convenient chemical filled foods we have in the US. It wasn't until I went all whole foods when I noticed my body healing itself. Now I'm pretty used to cooking home-made meals. I suggest getting tons of cooking books before you move (as I have heard they are expensive in NZ) especially ones you could use with a crockpot. If you work all day, crockpots can save your life. Also, I've asked tons of questions about food on here to get an idea of what I'm working with. I've also researched native plants and foods so that I can figure out how to incorporate that into my diet. All this planning is going to make it an easier transition and that way we won't be totally tempted to go out and purchase fast food or the like. This could SAVE you MONEY!

Someone had mention before that they started a notebook with tabs that sectioned off different categories. I had to laugh at this because I did the EXACT same thing. So far, my notebook if filled with information that will mentally and physically prepare me for the move. Can you tell I'm pretty motivated? I suggest people who are seriously interested in making this life change to take notes and prepare yourself! You wouldn't go to a job without a CV would you? Well, don't move without knowing the facts! Many of us have fallen in love after a lovely vacation in NZ, and only half of us will really move there, and only a quarter of that will never regret their decision. 

Thanks again, Kim, for all your advice! I hope I motivated some of you fellow dreamers as well!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm really glad to know the information is helpful! It's painful to think that many people have made such a huge move without fully knowing what to expect, and wound up being shocked and/or disappointed. The country has much to offer, but it will all be dependent on what the expectations are, and how realistic they are. It is no utopia, there is pollution, and it is alarming the rate at which it is growing, their is crime, there is poverty, inflation, high cost of living, low wages, blah, blah, blah... in short, everything negative that we are aware exists in the US exists here, but on a much smaller level. The bright side is that the tide may be turning regarding the casual attitude toward pollution, kiwis DO love the beauty of their country and are becoming more concerned about it being sacrificed to the green god of capitalism; the most prolific types of crime are property crimes, and that is going to be very, very dependent on where you live...poverty is still a problem in certain societal segments, but there are govt policies that work hard to provide welfare subsidies to offset it; inflation is just a cycle, just like in the US, and its not especially severe right now; the high cost of living comes from living in such a remote and small nation--know this ahead of time and you'll be fine. I wouldn't complain about the high cost of living in Manhattan, full well knowing ahead of time how expensive it is... and wages are going to be dependent on your line of work, and how you network with your fellow kiwis... at least here in Chch it's all about who you know, not necessarily what you know.. I'm sure there are lots of small town America's that are exactly the same way. If you *get* what all that means, and have your head clear about it, and bring your stash of start up money to get set up, I think the lifestyle will be welcoming to a lot of different types of people. It *is* an amazing place...it's hard to explain the draw, the love of it, to other people who it just didn't connect for them. I guess it either happens, or it doesn't!


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

very well written! 
Many people forget that America is the cheapest developed country in the world & we can certainly take things for granted- being spoilt and all ;p
Just yesterday I was trying to decide which can of stewed/diced tomatoes I wanted to cook with my chili- must have been 25 varieties. Lol

My in-laws came out to CA (I'm in SF Bay) a few years ago and spent 2 hours in Safeway! Yes our basic grocery store was mind boggling to them. 
The next day we took them to Target and Frys electronic store- again they were overcome by the sheer volume & prices of our wares. They had a blast shopping and though they don't ask us (too much bloody pride) for items we routinely send clothing and shoes to NZ. We might spend $150 and send 20 articles all for the price of 1 pair of jeans in NZ. Crazy!

My family acclimated to the weather just fine- (we prefer the cold I guess) in fact my teen spent her school holiday in NZ and ran around in a T-shirt whereas her kiwi family were bundled up in sweaters, housecoats and gloves! LOL good times

Overall I see America better on a materialistic standpoint. We can provide more of the "wants" here than in NZ. Its a life I can easily say goodbye too. However my kiwi hubby on the other hand is smitten with his American salary and the goodies it provides- I think he will have the hardest time saying goodbye to the states.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

TML said:


> very well written!
> Many people forget that America is the cheapest developed country in the world & we can certainly take things for granted- being spoilt and all ;p
> Just yesterday I was trying to decide which can of stewed/diced tomatoes I wanted to cook with my chili- must have been 25 varieties. Lol
> 
> ...



I can relate. Altho my kiwi family has yet to travel to California with me, when my belongings were shipped over they took great delight in going through the newspaper I had wrapped stuff in, reading the articles and advertisements. I also still use Amazon since I have money squirreled away, and my husband always marvels at the prices... each time I return to CA I always travel using Virgin Australia who allow 2 checked pieces and 1 carry on with your ticket (and they are cheaper than AirNZ, too). I have two travel trunks that go with me empty and return filled to the brim with clothes/shoes/makeup/sundries. 

The winters still get me, and I don't think I'll ever fully acclimatize. My area of California just never got that cold, and when it did get "California cold," cheap central heating was there to the rescue! I'm much better this last winter using the heat pump than I was the first two years... we had a $415 power bill my first winter one month and I just about fainted when I saw it. Altho we have money, we aren't rich, but we're comfortable; however, I was convinced we'd be broke by winters end with bills like that! Turns out we do just fine, my head just needed to adjust to the NZ budget is all. Husband wasn't worried in the slightest, being a kiwi and all. omg.

I do agree that materialism wise, the US is best, hands down. The other things the US does better, imo, is customer service. I've yet to have really *good* let alone *great* customer service here, and most is borderline poor to average. We once had a string of 4 different places in the same number of nights where each place got at least one thing wrong with our orders... I'd never experienced such consistent poor service. It's a total non deal breaker, but it definitely opened my eyes to how well the US ethos is in some respects. We (Americans) definitely like to try to make things perfect (for ourselves and others), and we have an outgoing friendliness in our customer service industry that I still think is nice. Outsiders may find it grating, but at least the intent is always to make the customers experience the best it can be. In NZ, there can be a sort of listless casualness to food service workers and repair people, that makes things look only half thought about when completed... sort of sloppy and unfocused. BUT, that as always, is a sweeping generalization, and again, its referenced against a nation well known for its hyper-vigilant 'customer is always right' culture.

The things I missed when I moved were minimal, and my life has improved exponentially since being here. One or two things that don't deliver 100% (winter & customer service) is hardly a blemish on the nation, and altho I will *always* love the US and be proud of where I'm from, I know I could never move back and be happy. From what I hear and read, most kiwis come back home eventually...


----------

